# Ivanacara adoketa care



## Bobbitworm13 (Jun 14, 2016)

I am curious as to what makes the beautiful cichlids difficult to care for. I am trying to get a pair and breed the hard to find fish. I have a rodi unit that I use for my reef tank and keeping ph down shouldn't be too challenging with the rodi water. Do they have any specific dietary needs? Also, can anyone share personal experience with these fish? Thanks


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a group of 4 that I have had for about a year now. Before that I had a pair for a few years.

They aren't that difficult to care for. Provide a tank of at least 20 gallons and soft water. I keep them in pretty much straight RO water but they have done fine for me in harder water too. They eat pretty much anything.

Breeding is more difficult. To successfully get fry you need to get the pH down to around 5 or lower. I have had spawns from my previous group but all the fry died after hatching. I was not paying attention to pH. When I set my current pair up for breeding I will pay more attention to the pH.

Andy


----------



## Bobbitworm13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks, what do you have in the tank for decor (wood or what) and is the tank planted? Also, where did you get yours from?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The tank is decorated with driftwood, ceramic caves and slate (for the L183 plecos they share a home with), and some epiphytic plants (Java fern, Bucephalandra, and Anubias).

My most recent batch came from Mario Toromanovic who was breeding them and selling them at the GCCA swap. He is a very talented cichlid breeder in the Chicago area.

Andy


----------



## Bobbitworm13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks, I'll have to find a source for a pair, I've ordered some driftwood already and I'll probably find some dragon stone or some other stone, I'll probably get blue or green phantom plecos to go with these guys


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think the mods might kill this post, but Jeff Michels at AquaticClarity has them fairly regularly.


----------



## Bobbitworm13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, the price shocked me a bit, is $85 normal for these fish?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

For wild caught yes. Tank raised will go for less but are harder to find. Still around $45-$60.


----------



## Bobbitworm13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Well, it's not as bad as discus or my saltwater fish ( almost bought 2 red/yellow leaf fish today). And if these guys are as personable and beautiful as they seem, it will be well worth it. What would yo suggest for flow rate and filtration for these fish? I'm thinking an aqua clear 70 or eheim canister filter


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Really depends on the size of the tank you keep them in I guess.

Right now mine are filtered with a model 200 Aqueon Canister filter in their 25 gallon tank.

And I keep a sponge filter in most of my tanks for extra aeration and emergency backup.

Andy


----------



## Bobbitworm13 (Jun 14, 2016)

So I'll probably go with the eheim, less stuff in the tank/ on the rim. Are they fine with bright lighting or do they prefer it dim?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have kept them in both. I don't think they really care.


----------



## Bobbitworm13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice narwhal


----------

